# Fallen Brothers and Sisters added to the Memorial this year!



## Southside

You all may be gone, but never forgotten. Thank you and the others before who have paid the ultimate sacrifice.

Police Memorial Names Added in 2005


Courtesy of National Law Enforcement Officers Memorial Fund

NAME RANK DEPARTMENT 
Duke G Aaron Iii Officer Maryland Transportation Authority, P.D. 
David Anthony Abella Deputy Sheriff Hillsborough County, Florida, S.O. 
John William Benjamin Adair Deputy Sheriff Jailer Hunt County, Texas, S.O. 
Frank Adams Deputy Sheriff Monroe County, Florida, S.O. 
John Howell Adams Deputy City Marshal Hempstead, Texas, P.D. 
Daniel Clayton Adkinson Sheriff Walton County, Florida, S.O. 
Louis W Ahlers Deputy Marshal Victoria, Texas, P.D. 
Simmons D Alsobrook Sheriff Lauderdale County, Tennessee, S.D. 
Alexander Apgriffeth Anderson City Marshal Verden, Oklahoma, P.D. 
David Earl Andrews Deputy Sheriff Los Angeles County, California, S.D. 
Daniel Lee Archuleta Deputy Sheriff Kern County, California, S.D. 
John A Armstrong Constable Tecumseh, Oklahoma, P.D 
Arthur D Arnett City Marshal McLoud, Oklahoma, P.D. 
John T Arnold Town Marshal Colusa County, California, S.D. 
Michael Richard Arruda Deputy Sheriff Los Angeles County, California, S.D. 
John Samuel Ashley Sergeant Metropolitan, Washington D.C., P.D. 
Travis Wayne Attaway Senior Patrol Agent Bureau of Customs &amp; Border Protection 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Andy Thaddeus Bailey Sergeant Jackson, Tennessee, P.D. 
Kenneth Robert Baker City Marshall Glendale, Colorado, P.D. 
Jay P Balchunas Special Agent Wisconsin Department of Justice 
A Andrew Barcena Police Officer El Paso, Texas, P.D. 
Rufus Barrow Chief Adairville, Kentucky, P.D. 
Powhatan Dance Bass Correctional Officer Virginia Department of Corrections 
James E Baugh Captain Putnam County, Indiana, S.O. 
Malachi J Beasley Constable Princess Anne County, Virginia, S.O. 
John W Bechtold Jr Sheriff Campbell County, South Dakota, S.O. 
Archibald W Benedict Prison Guard NYS Department of Correctional Services 
C Robert Bennett Police Officer Birmingham, Alabama, P.D. 
William Axel Berg Sheriff Wood County, Wisconsin, S.O. 
L F Blackwell Constable Cass County, Texas, C.O., Pct. 5 
Lewis Blair Deputy Grays Harbor County, Washington, S.O. 
Craig A Blann Deputy Sheriff Newton County, Indiana, S.D. 
Joshua Edwin Blyler Deputy Sheriff St. Johns County, Florida, S.O. 
Harry H Boone Detective Pennsylvania Railroad, P.D. 
James Kenneth Bounds Corporal Mississippi Highway Safety Patrol 
Matthew E Bowens Police Officer Detroit, Michigan, P.D. 
Samuel S Breeland Constable Falls County, Texas, C.O., Pct. 6 
Bertram F Brewster Officer Fort Worth, Texas, P.D. 
Richard L Brooks Constable Town of Babylon, New York, Bay Constable 
Lustachia Browder Deputy Jefferson County, Arkansas, S.O. 
George Andrew Brown Iii Sergeant Florida Highway Patrol 
James H Brown Officer Charlotte-Mecklenburg, North Carolina, P.D. 
Kenneth Louis Brown Sergeant Atlantic City, New Jersey, P.D. 
Leander Brown Private Bureau of Indian Affairs 
Scott Edward Bryant Corrections Officer Iowa Department of Corrections 
Paul Edward Buckley Motorcycle Officer Homewood, Illinois, P.D. 
Joseph C R Bullard City Marshal Ennis, Texas, P.D. 
Christopher Michael Burgert Deputy Sheriff Bradford County, Pennsylvania, S.O. 
Matthew B Burgher Warden Utah Department of Corrections 
Samuel Perry Burks City Marshal McKinney, Texas, P.D. 
Olian Banks Burrow Chief Deputy Fayette County, Tennessee, S.D. 
Kenneth Raymond Burton Deputy Richmond County, Georgia, S.O. 
Elisha William Bushnell Sheriff Mills County, Iowa, S.O. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

James Terrell Callaway Deputy Marshal Mount Calm City, Texas, Marshal 
Warren C Campbell Sr Sheriff Montgomery County, Kentucky, S.O. 
Frank Manuel Cantu Jr Police Officer Houston, Texas, P.D. 
Patrick A Carr Detective Fort Smith, Arkansas, P.D. 
Harry A Casler Keeper NYS Department of Correctional Services 
William T Cate Sheriff Hamilton County, Tennessee, S.O. 
Sheridan O Caton Chief of Police Elk Lick Township, Pennsylvania, P.D. 
George Clifford Cavill Jr Detective First Class Wayne, New Jersey, P.D. 
Lester M Chace Patrolman Wareham, Massachusetts, P.D. 
Hiram Chaffin Deputy Logan County, West Virginia, S.O. 
John C Chambers Constable Fayette County, Tennessee, S.D. 
Cuthbert Ezekiel Chapman Police Officer U.S. Virgin Islands, P.D. 
Felix Chapman Special Deputy Okmulgee, Oklahoma, P.D. 
William G Cherry Deputy King County, Washington, S.O. 
Harley Alfred Chisholm Iii Police Officer Birmingham, Alabama, P.D. 
Jesse Christian Guard NYS Department of Correctional Services 
Montgomery Givens Christian Deputy Union County, Kentucky, S.O. 
F Scott Claborn Deputy Constable Harris County, Texas, C.O., Pct.4 
Johnnie Mae Clanton Reserve Officer New Orleans, Louisiana, P.D. 
John J Clark Patrolman Harrison, New Jersey, P.D. 
Robert Ned Clendennen Deputy Sheriff Limestone County, Texas, S.O. 
Sampson E Cole Officer Charlotte-Mecklenburg, North Carolina, P.D. 
M M Coleman City Marshal Marlin, Texas, P.D. 
Carlos Concepcion Quinones Police Officer Puerto Rico, P.D. 
Thomas D Conger Constable Ellis County, Texas, C.O., Pct. 4 
Robert M Conley Deputy Sheriff Bosque County, Texas, S.O. 
John J Conway Deputy Hamilton County, Tennessee, S.O. 
Christopher Duffie Corbin Deputy U.S. Marshal U.S. Marshals Service 
William Benjamin Franklin Corbin Deputy U.S. Marshal U.S. Marshals Service 
William J Costello Patrolman Pennsylvania Railroad, P.D. 
Willis A Coy Police Officer Louisville, Kentucky, P.D. 
Edwin A Craft Guard NYS Department of Correctional Services 
Earl William Crandall Police Officer Charlevoix, Michigan, P.D. 
Bradley W Crawford Sergeant Clark County, Washington, S.O. 
Fortune Crowder Deputy Jefferson County, Arkansas, S.O. 
Billy Cully Lighthorseman Seminole Nation Lighthorse 
Michael J Curley Lieutenant Livingston, New Jersey, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gary Cooper Davis Police Officer Bloomfield Twp, Michigan, P.D. 
Harry Euban Davis Jailer Marshall County, Iowa, S.O. 
James L Davis Jr Police Officer Butler University Police Department, Indiana 
Stephen Davis Chief of Police Ocilla, Georgia, P.D. 
Louis H Dayton Deputy Sheriff Clay County, Iowa, S.O. 
William David Deason Patrolman Pageland, South Carolina, P.D. 
GEORGE BRIAN Debates Senior Patrol Agent Bureau of Customs &amp; Border Protection 
Christy Jo Dedman Police Officer Metropolitan Nashville, Tennessee, P.D. 
Jack G Deitrick Marshal Stevens County, Washington, M.O. 
John Fleetwood Dennis Chief of Police Bonneau, South Carolina, P.D. 
Benjamin F Dixon Deputy U.S. Marshal U.S. Marshals Service 
David Dobbins Deputy Fayette County, Tennessee, S.D. 
Amy Lynn Donovan Police Officer Austin, Texas, P.D. 
James M Dooley Deputy Sheriff Lafayette County, Arkansas, S. D. 
Levi L Drinkard Deputy Sheriff Limestone County, Texas, S.O. 
Jeremiah Dunham Police Officer Rahway, New Jersey, P.D. 
Timothy Howard Dunn Patrolman Shelby County, Tennessee, S.O. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sidney Francis Edge Sheriff Kendall County, Texas, C.O., Pct. 1 
Charles Marcus Eldredge Inspector Illinois Dept. of Natural Resources &amp; Conservation 
G Earle Eldredge Game Warden Illinois Dept. of Natural Resources &amp; Conservation 
James Delmar Ellis Night Watchman Brighton, Colorado, P.D. 
Richard Ellis Sheriff Scott County, Tennessee, S.O. 
Charles Isaac Epperson City Marshal Boynton, Oklahoma, P.D. 
Isaac Anthony Espinoza Police Officer San Francisco, California, P.D. 
Orville Franklin Evans Patrolman Rossville, Tennessee, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todd Michael Fatta Deputy Sheriff Broward County, Florida, S.O. 
William T Feitz Detective Camden, New Jersey, P.D. 
Keith A Ferguson Sergeant New York City, New York, P.D. 
John Franklin Fesperman Officer Charlotte-Mecklenburg, North Carolina, P.D. 
Jennifer T Fettig Police Officer Detroit, Michigan, P.D. 
Perry Austin Fillmore Deputy Sheriff Clinton County, Michigan, S. D. 
Edwin T Finn Deputy Sheriff Hancock County, Maine, S.O. 
John F Finn Lieutenant Albany, New York, P.D. 
Walter Fisher Deputy Sheriff Will County, Illinois, S.P. 
James R Flint Patrolman Buena Vista, Virginia, P.D. 
C Edward Foley Police Officer Houston, Texas, P.D. 
Melissa M Foster Police Officer Columbus, Ohio, Division of Police 
Joseph A Freedman Deputy Sheriff Suffolk County, Massachusetts, S.D. 
James Preston Fulkerson Sheriff Calhoun County, Texas, S.O. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Martin J Gaffeney Detective Pennsylvania Railroad, P.D. 
Louis E Gagner Patrolman Rice Lake, Wisconsin, P.D. 
David Galloway Deputy Sheriff Letcher County, Kentucky, S.D. 
Juan N Garcia Jr Special Police Agent El Paso, Texas, P.D. 
William Irvin Garland Chief of Police Burkburnett, Texas, P.D. 
Webster C Gentry Special Officer Fort Worth, Texas, P.D. 
James Curtis Gilbert Jr Sergeant Henry County, Georgia, P.D. 
Richard Martin Glover Sheriff Gonzales County, Texas, S.O. 
Rodney Goe Railroad Detective Michigan Central Railroad, P.D. 
Joseph Allen Goldsmith Commander Apache County, Arizona, S.O. 
James M Goodman Police Officer California Highway Patrol 
Emmett Goodwin Chief of Police Chickasha, Oklahoma, P.D. 
Robert Curtis Goodwin Deputy Sheriff Clarke County, Mississippi, S.D. 
Michael Patrick Gordon Police Officer Chicago, Illinois, P.D. 
Kersey E Gowin Special Agent North Dakota Bureau of Criminal Investigation 
David Paul Grant Deputy Sheriff Tuolumne County, California, S.D. 
Ernest Joseph Gray Jr Enforcement Agent Pennsylvania, PUC, P.D. 
Stephan Gene Gray Senior Police Officer Merced, California, P.D. 
E N Griffitts Deputy Sheriff Loudon County, Tennessee, S.O. 
Robert Francis Grim Sr Police Officer Ormond Beach, Florida, P.D. 
Andrew J Grimes Police Officer Fort Worth, Texas, P.D. 
Eugene Talmadge Groover Jr Probation Officer II Georgia Department of Corrections 
Walker Guice Officer Jackson, Mississippi, P.D. 
Jake Guns Deputy Sheriff Yakima County, Washington, S.O. 
John Kevin Gunsell Deputy Sheriff Otsego County, Michigan, S.D. 
Harles J Gunter Officer NYS Department of Correctional Services 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Brian Andrew Haas Deputy Sheriff Hendry County, Florida, S.D. 
Robert Duane Haley Lieutenant Comanche County, Texas, S.O. 
Willard Hall Deputy Sheriff Letcher County, Kentucky, S.D. 
Daniel J Hancock Special Agent Georgia Department of Revenue 
Eugene P Harris Correction Officer New Jersey Dept. of Law &amp; Public Safety 
Joe Dale Hartman Assistant Marshal Texhoma, Oklahoma, P.D. 
John Wesley Haygood Chief Deputy Uvalde County, Texas, S.O. 
Darryl Louis Haywood Sr Trooper Florida Highway Patrol 
Lemoyne Anthony Hazard Deputy Sheriff Inyo County, California, S.O. 
Patrick Joseph Healey Jr Corporal Lee County, Florida, S.O. 
Robert Walter Hedman Jr Deputy Sheriff Otero County, New Mexico, S.D. 
George Nicholas Heiser Sheriff Keith County, Nebraska, S.O. 
Jimmie Richard Henry Deputy Sheriff Los Angeles County, California, S.D. 
Edwin Hernandez Police Officer Suffolk County, New York, P.D. 
Jeffrey Todd Hewitt Sergeant Buncombe County, North Carolina, S.O. 
Cliff Hines Officer Jackson, Mississippi, P.D. 
Milton Hinkle Policeman Pittsburg, Kansas, P.D. 
George W Hoffman Deputy Sheriff Windsor County, Vermont, S.D. 
Otto Holler City Marshal Eldorado, Oklahoma, P.D. 
Pleasant Eugene Holt Night Marshal Villa Rica, Georgia, P.D. 
Charles F Hooks Detention Officer Memphis &amp; Shelby County, Tennessee, Juvenile Court 
Jeffrey Paul Hopkins Police Officer Joliet, Illinois, P.D. 
Ted Duke Horton Deputy Sheriff Franklin County, North Carolina, S.O. 
Monte Porter Huckabee Lieutenant Sweetwater, Texas, P.D. 
Gregory Lei Hunter Sergeant Grand Prairie, Texas, P.D. 
George Hura Jr Lieutenant Escambia County, Florida, S.O. 
Mordica W Hurdleston Deputy Constable Tarrant County, Texas, C.O., Pct. 1 
Steven Lloyd Hutchinson Constable Grayson County, Kentucky, S.O. 
Trey Michael Hutchison Patrol Officer Bossier City, Louisiana, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

F M Isaacs Prison Guard Nevada State Prision, Nevada 
Element Mitchell Ivanovich Deputy Constable Galveston County, Texas, S. D. 
Ronald Wayne Ives Deputy Sheriff San Bernardino County, California, S.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

William Aaron James City Marshal Texhoma, Oklahoma, P.D. 
David Howell Jennings Inspector Alabama Liquefied Petroleum Gas 
Alfred E Jewell Police Officer Rahway, New Jersey, P.D. 
Dane Ray Johns Deputy Sheriff Williamson County, Illinois, S.O. 
A A Johnson Assistant City Marshal Laredo, Texas, P.D. 
James Milton Johnson Reserve Sergeant Forsyth County, North Carolina, S.D. 
Latoya NICOLE JOHNSON Police Officer New Orleans, Louisiana, P.D. 
Robert J Johnson Jailer Brownsville, Texas, P.D. 
William Harvey Johnson Constable Genesee County, New York, S.O. 
Anthony Jones Trooper First Class Maryland State Police 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

William Peter Katke Sr Chief Pleasant Ridge, Michigan, P.D. 
Emil Carl Kehr Police Officer Brentwood, Pennsylvania, P.D. 
Patrick Kelly Jailer Galveston County, Texas, S. D. 
Carlos B King Deputy Sheriff Sedgwick County, Kansas, S.D. 
William Henry King Warden Burlington County Jail, New Jersey 
Harkless Grundy Kirby Deputy Sheriff White County, Tennessee, S.O 
Kurt David Knapp Trooper II Texas Dept. of Public Safety 
Dirk Ray Knearem Deputy Sheriff Chambers County, Texas, S.O. 
August Erik Kokko Police Officer Nashwauk, Minnesota, P.D. 
Joseph Koning Sergeant Erie Railroad, P.D. 
Richard Walter Kurth Police Officer Tolleson, Arizona, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Timothy Jacob Laird Patrol Officer Indianapolis, Indiana, P.D. 
Jefferson D Lambert Jr Inspector Virginia Dept. of Prohibition Enforcement 
James Michael Lane Sergeant Beaumont, Texas, P.D. 
Panteleon Lara Deputy Sheriff Uvalde County, Texas, S.O. 
Michael Brandon Lassiter Deputy Sheriff Covington, Alabama, S.O. 
Charles Lathrop Deputy Grays Harbor County, Washington, S.O. 
Nathan Ray Laurie Police Officer River Oaks, Texas, P.D. 
Peter J Lavery Master Police Officer Newington, Connecticut, P.D. 
Phillip Charles Lebid Special Agent U.S. Secret Service 
JOSEPH EUGENE Leclaire Sergeant Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, Court of Common Pleas 
James Gordon Lewis Police Patrol Specialist Tacoma, Washington, P.D. 
Charles Lincoln Jr Warden Massachusetts Department of Correction 
Gary R Lindell Police Officer Seattle, Washington, P.D. 
Bill Jewel Linder Assistant Chief of Police Wisner, Louisiana, P.D. 
Samuel E Lindsey Deputy Sheriff Rains County, Texas, S.O. 
Hans Lindstrom Police Officer Elkhorn, Wisconsin, P.D. 
Brian Robert Litz Deputy Sheriff Marion County, Florida, S.O. 
Ricardo Lizarraga Police Officer II Los Angeles, California, P.D. 
Tom H Loftin Deputy Constable Falls County, Texas, C.O., Pct. 7 
Terrance Patrick Loftus Special Agent Drug Enforcement Administration 
John Edward Logan Jr Police Officer Huntington, Texas, P.D. 
Augustus E Long Detective New York Central Railroad, P.D. 
Orestes Julian Lorenzo Sergeant North Miami Beach, Florida, P.D. 
William C Lucas Sr Officer Harrison Twp., Pennsylvania, P.D. 
George Luckett Chief of Police Depew, Oklahoma, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wesley Mack Deputy Corporal Columbia County, Georgia, S.O. 
John Mathew Maki Sergeant Celeste, Texas, P. D. 
George A Malcolm Deputy Sheriff Fairfax County, Virginia, S.O. 
Stephen Mann City Marshal Medford, Oklahoma, P.D. 
William Jay Mann Corrections Officer Idaho Department of Corrections 
Douglas Grant Manning Sheriff McCreary County, Kentucky, S.D. 
Harry Mannon Deputy Sheriff Nye County, Nevada, S.O. 
Robert H Marshall State Game Warden Ohio Dept. of Natural Resources 
HENRY ROSS Mccain Deputy Jailer Wharton County, Texas, S.D. 
JOHN A Mcclain Deputy Colusa County, California, S.D. 
HASKELL J Mccoy Deputy Sheriff Harris County, Texas, S.D. 
J PEARLIE Mcinnis Sheriff Irwin County, Georgia, S.D. 
GEORGE Mckelvey Principle Keeper NYS Department of Correctional Services 
JOE Mckidrict Texas Ranger Texas Rangers, Texas 
CHARLES CLARK Mcknight Sheriff Grayson County, Virginia, S.O. 
ALEXANDER Mclean Police Officer Moorhead, Minnesota, P.D. 
Darren Glen Medlin Police Officer Grapevine, Texas, P.D. 
Guy Mercer Sheriff Texas County, Oklahoma, S.O. 
Harry Meyers Chief Harrison Twp., Pennsylvania, P.D. 
Joseph Michalowsky Officer Middlesex County, New Jersey, S.D. 
James Richard Miller Sergeant Upper Dublin Twp, Pennsylvania, P.D. 
Shane Miller Patrolman Tabor City, North Carolina, P.D. 
Anthony Lee Mims Police Officer Athens, Alabama, P.D. 
David Morgan Deputy Sheriff Bowie County, Texas, S.D. 
Robert Morgan Deputy Sheriff Franklin County, Texas, S.O. 
Alex Gary Morris Sr Deputy Hancock County, Tennessee, S.O. 
William D Mull Sheriff Parke County, Indiana, S.O. 
Hiram Mundy Marshal Equality, Illinois, P.D. 
Joe Preston Murphy Patrolman Frisco, Texas, P.D. 
Frank J Mydlarz Correction Officer NYS Department of Correctional Services 
John Myers Deputy Sheriff Gunnison County, Colorado, S.O. 
Roger Myers Private First Class Charleston, South Carolina, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Patrick James Nalty Deputy Sheriff Madison County, Illinois, S.O. 
Aloysius J Nelke Patrolman St. Louis, Missouri, P.D. 
Joseph Nichols Patrolman Newark, New Jersey, P.D. 
Timothy Andrew Nielson Patrol Officer Joplin, Missouri, P.D. 
Matthew Nolan Sheriff Nueces County, Texas, S.O. 
Thomas Nolan Deputy Sheriff Nueces County, Texas, S.O. 
Charles H North Superintendent NYS Department of Correctional Services 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dennis O'brien Officer NYS Department of Correctional Services 
Carlos Winston Owen Police Officer Birmingham, Alabama, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bruce A Palmer Detective Duluth, Missabe &amp; Northern Railroad, P.D. 
Robert L Parker Detective I New York City, New York, P.D. 
Frank Parkhouse Sergeant Lackawanna Railroad P.D. 
William E Patterson Deputy City Marshal Beaumont, Texas, P.D. 
John Pearce Police Officer Monroe, North Carolina, P.D. 
Carlton Johnnie Peebles Special Agent Georgia Department of Revenue 
Frederic C Pfliiger Turnkey Massachusetts Department of Correction 
Henry Phelps Town Constable Lenox, New York, C.O. 
Ronald Hal Phillips Sergeant Polk County, Nebraska, S.O. 
Steven Lynn Phillips Police Officer Westminster, California, P.D. 
George Claud Holt Pickett Patrolman Pine Bluff, Arkansas, P.D. 
Julius Leonard Plummer Sr Sheriff Campbell County, Kentucky, S.O. 
Thomas Prince Sr Patrolman Pennsylvania Railroad, P.D. 
Henry Eugene Privett Deputy Sheriff Fulton County, Georgia, S.D. 
George Probeck Town Constable Suffolk County, New York, P.D. 
William T Pullen Watchman Providence, Rhode Island, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Robert Charles Radden Sheriff Lake County, Michigan, S.O. 
Patrick H Rafferty Detective I New York City, New York, P.D. 
James Olen Randolph Jr Inspector Inyo County, California, S.O. 
Henry Lee Ransom Captain Texas Rangers, Texas 
W G Reddick Constable Jefferson County, Texas, C.O. 
Charles Thomas Reed Deputy Sheriff Okfuskee County, Oklahoma, S.O. 
Carlos Alberto Reyes-Rivera Police Officer Catano Municipal, Puerto Rico, P.D. 
John E Rhodes Constable Henderson County, Texas, S.D., Pct. 6 
John Richards Detective Baltimore City, Maryland, P.D. 
Hartley Richter Patrolman Lakewood, New Jersey, P.D. 
Jerry Dale Ridgell Deputy Sheriff Chicot County, Arkansas, S.O. 
Clifton Rife Ii Sergeant Metropolitan, Washington D.C., P.D. 
Patrick Michael Righi-Barnard Patrol Officer Burbank, Illinois, P.D. 
J Matthew Rittenhouse Patrolman Harriam, Tennessee, P.D. 
Enrique Rivera Special Officer El Paso, Texas, P.D. 
William Rivera Police Officer New York City, New York, P.D. 
Suzanne Elizabeth Roberts Park Ranger U.S. Department of the Interior, National Park Service 
Toribio Rodriquez Police Officer Brownsville, Texas, P.D. 
William Rolniak Jr Detective Riverdale, Illinois, P.D. 
Leland E Roper Deputy Fayette County, Tennessee, S.D. 
Lucille Cruz Ross Investigator Brevard County, Florida, S.O. 
Christopher Lee Ruse Patrolman Pendergrass, Georgia, P.D. 
Larry Wayne Russell Sergeant Athens, Alabama, P.D. 
George Edward Raymond Ryti Chief Wright County, Minnesota, S.O. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

John Paul Sandlin Reserve Deputy Sheriff Solano County, California. S.D. 
William Daniel Sanford City Marshal Jefferson, Texas, P.D. 
Aldo J Santini Auxiliary Police Officer Westport, Connecticut, P.D. 
Jack Sargent Police Officer Tazewell, Virginia, P.D. 
Travis Wayne Sass Deputy Sheriff Larimer County, Colorado, S.D. 
Mark Anthony Sawyers Police Officer Sterling Heights, Michigan, P.D. 
Leonard George Frederich Scherger Marshal Hartford, Wisconsin, P.D. 
Kenneth Scott Schiller Detective Colton, California, P.D. 
Frank Louis Schmid Jr Texas Ranger Texas Rangers, Texas 
Louis F Schroeder Detective New York Central Railroad, P.D. 
Brad Lee Schultz Jr Patrolman Riverview, Missouri, P.D. 
Donald Ralph Schultz Police Officer Phoenix, Arizona, P.D. 
Jason Michael Scott Deputy Sheriff Loudon County, Tennessee, S.O. 
John H Scott City Marshal Quinton, Oklahoma, P.D. 
Jasper Newton Scroggins Town Marshal Colusa County, California, S.D. 
Henry Milton Seaton Town Sergeant Middleburg, Virginia, P.D. 
Edward J Seitz Special Agent U.S. Diplomatic Security Service 
Ramon A Sepulveda Rosado Police Officer Carolina, Puerto Rico, Municipal P.D. 
William Lynchburg Seuis Police Officer Oakland, California, P.D. 
Chester Leo Shack Patrolman Clarksburg, West Virginia, P.D. 
Oscar B Sharp Deputy Sheriff Falls County, Texas, S.D. 
W R Shaver City Marshal Boley, Oklahoma, P.D. 
Louis Franklin Shaw Policeman Arlington County, Virginia, P.D. 
Christopher Michael Shea Corporal Delaware State Police 
T W Sheffield Deputy Sheriff Irwin County, Georgia, S.D. 
Antonio T Shelby Deputy Las Animas County, Colorado, S.O. 
James Sam Shelley Deputy Sheriff Osage County, Oklahoma, S.O. 
Douglas A Shertzer Sr Chief of Police Lititz Borough, Pennsylvania, P.D. 
Louis Shirley Detective New York Central Railroad, P.D. 
Santos Silva-Laboy Police Officer Puerto Rico, P.D. 
Alva Ray Simmons Police Officer New Orleans, Louisiana, P.D. 
William H Singletary Deputy Sheriff Washita County, Oklahoma, S.D. 
Elmer Taylor Singleton Deputy Claiborne County, Tennessee, S.O. 
Nicholas Kevin Sloan Police Officer St. Louis, Missouri, P.D. 
Edgar Claude Smith Police Officer Salinas, California, P.D. 
Frank Smith Deputy Sheriff Clay County, Iowa, S.O. 
George T Smith Officer Suffolk, Virginia, P.D. 
Louis Dwane Snow Chief Moscow, Tennessee, P.D. 
Christopher Jerome Sobieski Police Officer Prairie View, Texas, P.D. 
Michael Lawrence Sparkes Sr Captain Los Angeles County, California, Office of Public Safety 
John W Sparks Sheriff Cullman County, Alabama, S.O. 
Thomas A Stagg City Constable Echo City, Utah, P.D. 
Thomas Joel Steiner Police Officer California Highway Patrol 
Horace P Stewart Deputy Sheriff Spokane County, Washington, S.O. 
Leonard Fleet Stuart Deputy Sheriff Falls County, Texas, S.D. 
Harold T Swanson Village Marshal Alton, Illinois, P.D. 
William Sweem Deputy Sheriff Parke County, Indiana, S.O. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Felice Taldone Iii Village Constable Patchogue Village, New York, Ofc. of Public Safety 
Homer Teaff Deputy Sheriff Muskogee County, Oklahoma S.O. 
William Tedder Constable Franklin County, Texas, C.O., Pct. 3 
Solon Tenney Warden Massachusetts Department of Correction 
George August Tessier Iii Police Officer New Orleans, Louisiana, P.D. 
Matthew Alan Thompson I Corporal Mobile, Alabama, P.D. 
Rufus Archibald Thrift Deputy Sheriff Baker County, Florida, S.O. 
Thomas Devon Tindal Sr Patrolman Georgetown, South Carolina, P.D. 
Cristy Sue Tindall Police Officer Peoria, Illinois, P.D. 
Richard Tinker Warden Maine State Prison 
Marlon Allen Titus Patrolman II Memphis, Tennessee, P.D. 
Arthur S Todd City Marshal Coolidge, Texas, P.D. 
Mark Reid Tucker Investigator Wake County, North Carolina, S.O. 
Alonzo Brownlow Tyler Deputy Hancock County, Tennessee, S.O. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rick Alan Ulbright Special Agent Office of Special Investigations, Air Force 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jay R Van Dusen Patrolman Town of Amherst, New York, P.D. 
Mark Edward Vance Police Officer Bristol, Tennessee, P.D. 
Michael Allen Vankuren Deputy Sheriff Bradford County, Pennsylvania, S.O. 
Issac Veal Master Police Officer II Honolulu, Hawaii, P.D. 
Will R Velvin Deputy Sheriff Hunt County, Texas, S.O. 
Frank W Venable Deputy Bell County, Texas, S.O. 
Eric J Verteramo Patrolman Schenectady, New York, P.D. 
Nikolai Emilio Vidal-Perez Sergeant Catano Municipal, Puerto Rico, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clinton Earl Walker Police Officer Prattville, Alabama, P.D. 
Galen C Walker Deputy Warden Massachusetts Department of Correction 
Jonathan Edward Walsh Police Officer Joliet, Illinois, P.D. 
Derek Paul Ward Deputy Sheriff Allegany County, New York, S.O. 
Vickie Salassi Wax Lieutenant Baton Rouge, Louisiana, P.D. 
Ronald Weldon Weber Lieutenant Westminster, California, P.D. 
John E Webster Sheriff Hancock County, Maine, S.O. 
John Raymond Weir Detective Sault Sainte Marie, Michigan, P.D. 
Teresia Wheeler Correctional Officer Alabama Department of Corrections 
Emmett White Texas Ranger Texas Rangers, Texas 
Eric James White Police Officer Phoenix, Arizona, P.D. 
John Nicholas Wiberg Ii Deputy Sheriff Washoe County, Nevada, S.O. 
John Volberg Wicks Policeman Los Angeles, California, P.D. 
David Wilber Jr Police Officer Chelsea, Massachusetts, P.D. 
Jeremy Michael Wilson Senior Patrol Agent Bureau of Customs &amp; Border Protection 
Brian Donté Winder Police Officer Baltimore City, Maryland, P.D. 
Brandy Lyn Winfield Deputy Sheriff Marion County, Ohio, S.D. 
Edward Tullis Winn Jr Lieutenant Orlando, Florida, P.D. 
Michael Harry Wise Ii Patrolman II Reading, Pennsylvania, P.D. 
Earl C Wisler Constable Atlantic City, New Jersey, P.D. 
Jason Alan Wolfe Police Officer Phoenix, Arizona, P.D. 
George Workner Night Watchman Baltimore City, Maryland, P.D. 
Augustus T Wright Keeper NYS Department of Correctional Services 
Frank Wright Police Officer Gaffney, South Carolina, P.D. 
Thomas John Wyatt Special Agent Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

John H Yarbrough Constable Henrico County, Virginia, P.D. 
Robert E Yates Police Officer Plant City, Florida, P.D. 
Tobias B Younce Chief Jefferson City, Tennessee. P.D. 
Robert Alfred Young Patrolman Roseville, Michigan, P.D. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sidney Angelo Zaffuto Lieutenant Orleans Parish Criminal, Louisiana, S.O. 
Bertram Thomas Zimmerman Iii Trooper New Jersey State Police 

TOTAL: 415
Figures updated 4/18/05.


----------



## kttref

My God...that many in a year? That's really sad.


----------



## badogg88

kttref";p="64845 said:


> My God...that many in a year? That's really sad.


That's what I was just thinking...


----------



## thinblueline

Joseph Allen Goldsmith, My brother, You my friend are not forgotten. Efferon, Tommy, me, And the rest of the gang love and miss you my friend. Keep watch over us. Your service to the state of Arizona will never be forgotten. Remember when we went after Sammy? I do! Bless your family, I will keep your memories alive in me. You are a great man and we miss you dearly. 
Joe, I love ya bro.
Tom


----------

